# A question for the BMC Mods.....



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

.......... and hopefully someone important within BMC!

I have a BMC CX01, i used it twice, the paint cracked, the UK importers refused to warranty it as its only "cosmetic" and not structural!........i rode it again, it cracked 4 more times, to the point where i think it is structural, yet they are refusing to warranty it! im now stuck with an unuseable cross frame! i also have a BMC SLX01 with a twisted seattube, but im not even going to bother to try and get this warrantied with the UK importers, im hoping someone from BMC reads this, as a company that is supposed to pride itself in its products, would not want this, and can deal with me direct........


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the same thing happening with my '09 SLC01 where at the headtube joint where it meets the down tube, I would definitely like some info as well


----------



## anq (Jan 9, 2011)

From my understanding all warranty repairs need to be approved by Switzerland. Not sure how that helps but it shouldn't be for the importers\distributor to make that call.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

All warranties are approved by Switzerland, that is correct. However the process starts with your BMC Dealer - BMC USA will ask for pictures, serial #, proof of purchase (from an Authorized BMC Dealer).


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

But what if you dont beleive that the importer has given all the info? the frame had a defect less that 4 weeks from new, it is not good enough, im seriously annoyed, BMC USA, please can you supply me with the details of the warranty dept in Switzerland, so i can forward on photo's........


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

That is why a frame should be purchased at your LBS -Who is the importer? Based in the US or UK?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

paint is COVERED by warranty!!, they covered mine, at the end I havent changed it, I am waiting to travel to US and hand it back to teh dealer, They were asking me to pay for shipping n handling, when in !st place they sent me a frame with cracked paint.. but it cracked with out use, I opened the box a it was already cracked. The box was intact. , BMC USA, were kind of pain in d arse


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Im UK based, it was purchased at Evans cycles, who are the UK importer! They are not interested in helping me, they reckon they have sent pictures to BMC which i do not beleive, PLEASE can you send me the details of the warranty department in Switzerland, at the moment i have a £1000 frame set that i feel is unsafe to ride, and im massivley out of pocket!


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

The best way to get this "rolling" is to approach your local BMC Dealer, he has to provide Evans cycle with all info (Pictures of the complete bike, the area with problems, serial # and proof of purchase) thise info will be submitted to Switzerland and in 2-3 days they will reply to Evans Cycles. If those info are submitted all together the process addressed immediately. Thanks


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Im sorry if im not making this obvious, but, i purchased the bike from Evans cycles, who are a national chain, and also happen to be the importer. I am getting nowhere with them, please supply with the info for the Warranty dept for BMC in switzerland. Im begginning to think im wasting my time, and should start telling people what poor quality products BMC provide........ and is it coincidence that i own 2 BMC products and they are both poorly built/manufactured/finished? i think not......


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

It seems they have problems with the paint QC. I. Understand your feelings. I felt the same way too. When I opened the box and the paint was cracked and flaking off


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

It seems they have problems with the paint QC. I. Understand your feelings. I felt the same way too. When I opened the box and the paint was cracked and flaking off


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

I find It is quite interesting on how the "things" get turned around/approached! Please see:
www.BMC-racing.com
Please supply the name on who you have been on contact with at Evans Cycles, when and the what they replied.
there you will be able to contact BMC directly.


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

I have sent a detailed email to BMC, lets hope i finally get somewhere.........


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

If not, please contact me and I will make a few calls....


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you for your help, and i will do if i get no Joy from BMC HQ


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

if BMCUSA is who I think it is, you're in good hands.

Starnut


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

5 days and still no reply............ very unproffesional.


----------



## anq (Jan 9, 2011)

Not even a confirmation email?


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Just a copy of my email sent via powermail. no reply, nothing to say they were dealing with it, im disgusted, why would anyone buy a BMC if this is how they treat there customers! so thats TWO BMC's that are faulty, and god knows how much money im out of pocket through shonky assembly, paint, and customer service.........not happy.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

rockstarracing said:


> Just a copy of my email sent via powermail. no reply, nothing to say they were dealing with it, im disgusted, why would anyone buy a BMC if this is how they treat there customers!...


I have no issues with my SLR01 but I sent an email with a question to BMC, got the automatic confirmation email, but never got a response to my question. Blatantly ignoring customers is a good way to sour the customer experience and lose their advocacy for the brand.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't waste your time on the bmc page email. I wrote couple of emails before buying my bike, asking fo available models and never got a response back


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't waste your time on the bmc page email. I wrote couple of emails before buying my bike, asking fo available models and never got a response back


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

So many disgruntled customers, yet they dont seem to care, I really wish i had chosen better now in both my bikes........


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Please contact me with a private email - I will provide you with my email. Please include pictures, proof of purchase - as it has to be an approved/official BMC Dealer, that is something that I can check. Thanks,


----------



## leaf_erickson (Feb 9, 2011)

RockStar,
Have you received a response back from BMC HQ yet?


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

I have provided RockStar with my private email - and I have not heard back. I find that quite interesting.


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive actually been away, sorry to dissapoint, put my camera on charge, will send you pics asap.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Still waiting


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes - still waiting.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

He was in such a hurry . And now disappears....


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Haven't had a single problem with the paint on my SLC-01. 

I'd bet these forums have their fair share of trolls whose job it is to impugn the credibility and professionalism of other bike companies. 

See crockstarracing, for example.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Haven't had a single problem with the paint on my SLC-01.
> 
> I'd bet these forums have their fair share of trolls whose job it is to impugn the credibility and professionalism of other bike companies.
> 
> See crockstarracing, for example.


No, it is a real, known problem. I have a CX01 with the exact same cracking as well.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, I know it is true. My slco1 has the same thing . But this guy was in a hurry and just disappeared


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry just returned form Holiday, im having trouble with my camera, seems quite apt that someone from BMC is getting pissy because im taking my time to get back to them, when its been the other way round for the last 3 months............ and i was in a hurry because i bought the CX01 for cross season and after 5 months of being f*'d over, cross season is now finished, Im taking my time, Ive even sought legal advice in preperation for BMC not helping me AGAIN.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome back from Holiday. No one is getting pissy - but based on your blog postings, you wanted action taken, a reply, solution immediately. Naturally you can take all the time you need.
The only reason for me to keep pushing you for the requested info (that you agreed to provide me with) is that the CX01 & CX02 no longer are in production and availble frames are down to a very few and selected sizes. I am looking forward to hear from you, when you are ready. Best regards, BMC USA


----------



## Flewbags (Dec 17, 2010)

Just bought an RM01 frame and have now read this....Hoping that it will remain in one piece and that I don't have to return it through the clearly infamous "UK Importer"!!


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Although I have the paint crack problem. I can say the my promachine frame is excellent in handling and performance. I really like the bike, best frame I ever had


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Email has been sent, including pictures, etc. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Rockstarracing, thank you for your message - at present I have not received any email from you - please re-send. Thanks


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, just sent again, Can you check you gave me the correct email address?


----------



## rockstarracing (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks to BMC USA! see here

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3261016#post3261016


----------

